# Cats



## ARGEE

Someone Was Telling Me About A Place You Pay To Catch Cats For 12$ A Day.iuts All Catch And Release...the 12$ Is For 24hrs To Fish.i Think He Said Its Down By The Oh River Somewhere?anyone Know?


----------



## Chuck P.

http://www.catfishermansparadise.com/


----------



## ARGEE

Thanks Chuck P./is This An Up And Up Place?are These Mostly Taken From Other Waters And Sold To The Pay Lk?if It Is I Wont Support It/meaning I Wont Go There/


----------



## Shortdrift

Hey Arg, those are wild fish transplanted into the paylake.  From everything I have read, it is simply a slow death sentence for the fish.


----------



## flathunter

Argee, those fish are netted from public waters to support that paylake..Most if not all big fish in paylakes come from public waters.


----------



## lark101_1999




----------



## ARGEE

Shortdrift said:


> Hey Arg, those are wild fish transplanted into the paylake.  From everything I have read, it is simply a slow death sentence for the fish.


WELL,I GUESS THEY ARE SOMEWHAT LIKE ME THEN...TRANSPLANTED..LOL..ALTHOUGH I DONT THINK MINE IS A SLOW DEATH..14 YRS. THE 10TH OF JANUARY ITS BEEN SINCE I WAS TRANSPLANTED//I WONT GO THERE THEN...I DONT SUPPORT POACHERS////


----------



## FISHNASTY

I recomend no one fishes or supports catfishparadise, I also point out no real catfisherman fishes there. The idea of that place sickens me. I wish it would go bankrupt, or possibly the owners could fall in there big mud puddle and the catfish would eat them in a gruesome yet ironic and hilarious death
FishNasty


----------



## DaleM

Guys we all know everyone has their own feeling and ideas of Pay lakes. Remember some people must support them or they wouldn't be in business. I myself don't go to these, nor do I fish for cats that much. Lets just do one thing here, if you don't like the idea, then so be it. We won't allow this to turn nasty towards anyone. Keep it nice. We'll be watching this thread, if it continues we will close it. If you want to discuss this in a civil matter that's fine, but enough name calling and negitive comments.


----------



## ARGEE

...i Dont Understand Why The Odnr Cant Catch Those People That Run Pay Lks..cant They Go Undercover To See How And When They Poach Catfish?they Must Make A Fortune If They Make People Release Em Over And Over Again.like Shortdrift Says Those Fish Are Dying A Slow Death..i Say Tap Their Phone Lines And Get Those People For Poaching..


----------



## catfishkiller29

This is a sad deal They take our Fish out of our ohio river and sell them to these lakes every time they do this They take some of the DNA of the bigguns from us If a fella wants to eat a fish is one thing but to take these big fish for profit is just wrong in my opinion


----------



## deer-slayer

fishnasty, i do belive that the stuff you wrote about catfishermans paradise is completly wrong because i am a real catfisherman and i enjoy fishing at catfishermans paradise.Sir you completly affended me and my family that enjoy fishing there.The river floods just about every year and most if not all of his fish will escape from the lake.please reply to this.


----------



## kingpaylaker

All i got to say about this is knock it till you try it.. I myself as well do fish there and as well other paylakes around Ohio,WV,Indy, and i see nothing wrong with it myself.. Like deer-slayer said it does flood about every year.. I did here that it did get real bad this year.. Well anyway i like going and relaxing at the lake side on Friday and Saturday night's and catching big Blues and Shovel Heads that put up a great fight..


----------



## atrkyhntr

... a great fight???...  
hmnmnmn after starving for days... 
they can't forage for food they now must get hooked over and over again till death...  
In my eyes taking fish from a river, lake or stream that is public water and then placing same in a private pond is unconscionable... 
In my eyes anyway if you can't catch them in the wild...  

I had to hold my comments so this thread would not close but would be very willing to discuss the issue at length via email...


----------



## Catslammer

The way I figure it, the more people that are fishing the paylakes, the less people that are on the banks of the GMR next to me!!   

Here's another thought: 

Let's say for instance that the assumption of paylakes taking fish from public waters and placing them in paylakes is correct. Then they are taking a certain number of fish, and letting a BUNCH of people catch them over and over. (or do they keep these big brutes once they catch them? ) The way I see it, that's better then having all these people out on public waters (close to me  ) and each one of the them trying to harvest different fish. I do however agree, that they shouldn't be able to take fish from public waters to use in paylakes. But if they can raise these brutes on dogfood in private ponds or fisheries, then more power to em. 

My point being that the way I see it, the paylakes take pressure off the public water ways. 

That's just my $.02.  


Catslammer out.


----------



## flathunter

ATRKYHUNTER said it all...Anybody want to talk about it via pm's I will be glad to.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Catslammer how has your catch rate been say in the last 10 years?
If its like most of those on this forum who have contacted me you have spent more hours per fish each and every year... 
If the commercial fisherman, who are the main source of catfish for paylakes, have not already hit the GMR then you can bet your last dollar that it will hap'n and then you'll be in the same boat as thoughs who fish the Ohio River "fishless and mad"...


----------



## Catslammer

My catch rate is poor, but it probably has nothing to do with commercial fisherman.   I don't fish the Ohio, and I'm a Hoosier turned Buckeye, so I don't have enough years of fishing here to have an educated response of the history of the issue. Maybe I've spoken out of context. I'll shut up now. 

Catslammer out.


----------



## atrkyhntr

ohh heck no... keep on posting about what you know it may help others who do not... I know some ohio river guys who've watched the nets completly deplete their honey holes and as we all know it takes many years for a catfish to get a trophy size so once gone their very hard to come by anytime soon and in any fishable numbers...


----------



## ARGEE

Ok Guys,this Thread Should Close As All This Is Doing Now Is Giving P.e.t.a.more Info To Go At Us..how About It Dale?


----------



## DaleM

You started it, and requested it be closed. Your wish has been granted Argee.


----------

